
A Science-Backed Guide to Taking Truly Restful Breaks - ohjeez
http://99u.com/articles/54325/a-science-backed-guide-to-taking-truly-restful-breaks
======
sundarurfriend
Pretty appropriate timing, I was just thinking of stuff to do in my Pomodoro
breaks to make them most effective.

I'd just added 'washing out my eyes with pure water' to the list of things to
do in breaks, reading this article made me add 'going outside, or at least to
the street-facing balcony' too. One more thing I'd add is deep breathing - use
the Vim Hoff method or Buddhist techniques or whatever - but one of the things
I feel the modern world heavily underestimates is the level of effectiveness
that simple, conscious, deep breathing can have on your mental and physical
state.

~~~
ohjeez
I find that I get the most real rest from doing something different. E.g. it
shouldn't include typing or a screen, or an activity that involves looking
inside my own head. It's one reason I'm a baseball season ticket holder (even
if my team is doing dreadfully, I _shout aloud_ and watch people being
occasionally-adept at non-cerebral things), and why I quilt or embroider.

